# Innuendo



## eno2

Ik gebruik veel het woord innuendo, dat vermoedelijk geen goede Nederlandse tegenhanger kent. Je zou twee woorden nodig hebben in het Nederlands: lasterlijke insinuatie.

Innuendo [in-yoo-en-doh] 
noun, pluralinnuendos,innuendoes.
an indirect intimation about a person or thing, especially of a disparaging or a derogatory nature.

definitie op Encyclo: Insinuatie (engels)


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn Van Dale heeft _innuendo _wel als lemma opgenomen, maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik liever _insinuatie _gebruik, al is het maar om goed begrepen te worden. Eventueel: _lasterlijke toespeling_ of _hatelijke toespeling_. Omdat _toespeling_ vaak al iets zwaar negatiefs heeft, kun je _lasterlijk_ en _hatelijk _eigenlijk ook wel weglaten.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Mijn Van Dale heeft _innuendo _wel als lemma opgenomen,




Ik heb de dikke drie dagen op proef, on line.


----------



## petoe

mijnwoordenboek.nl geeft ook _aantijging_ en _zijdelingse verdachtmaking_ als mogelijke vertalingen.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord en zou het dus niet begrijpen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Mijn Van Dale heeft _innuendo _wel als lemma opgenomen, maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik liever _insinuatie _gebruik, al is het maar om goed begrepen te worden. Eventueel: _lasterlijke toespeling_ of _hatelijke toespeling_. Omdat _toespeling_ vaak al iets zwaar negatiefs heeft, kun je _lasterlijk_ en _hatelijk _eigenlijk ook wel weglaten.


Nee, toespeling is véél te zwak. Innuendo is wel degelijk (een reeks van) lasterlijke insinuaties in een betoog.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord en zou het dus niet begrijpen.


Het is dan ook een van mijn duurdere woorden.


----------

